# 2 Bildschirme



## Fedja (23. Januar 2005)

Guten Tag...
Ich habe eine Grafikkarte, an der ich 2 Bildschirme anschließen kann... Ich hatte dies früher schon mal ausprobiert... Nun wollte ich es wieder machen...
Beim Herauffahren des PCs wird auf beiden Bildschirmen der Start von Windows gezeigt, wenn er allerdings fertig ist, funktioniert  nur noch 1 Bildschirm und der andere geht ins Stand-By.
Wenn ich in die erweiterten Anzeigeeinstellungen gehe, so wird mir angezeigt dass der 2te Bildschirm angeblich nicht angesteckt ist...Dies kann allerdings nicht sein..
Ist es möglich das mir da das Service Pack 2 Probleme macht? Oder weiß jemand eine andere Lösung...
Mfg


----------



## Mr Mr Mazen (24. Januar 2005)

was hast Du denn für eine Grafikkarte?


----------



## Fedja (24. Januar 2005)

Ne Radeon 9800 Pro.. Und zwar die die im Aldi Pc drinne war... Ich hatte des auch mit den 2 Bildschirmen shcon mal am laufen.. aber nu klappts komischerweise nicht mehr...


----------



## Fedja (26. Januar 2005)

Gut das Problem mit den Bildschirmen habe ich mittlerweile gelöst...

Kann mir jemand schnell erklären, wie man steuert, wie man auf den bildschirmen unterschiedliche Sachen macht?


----------



## Fedja (26. Januar 2005)

Hmm Problem doch nicht gelöst aber nu kann ichs besser erklären...
Beide Monitore denken wohl sie sind der Standartmonitor... Wenn nun beide angeschaltet sind wird einer automatisch zugeschaltet... Das müsste dann der Sekundäre Monitor sein... Allerdings denkt er er wäre der Primäre^^ wo kann ich denen das zuteilen?
mfg


----------

